# The I Love Jonathan post!!



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi my name is chrissy and im in love with jonathan antin from blow out!!! hes so dreamy!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 20, 2005)

not sure if any of you watch Blow Out, i know a few so far do!! but there is just someting about him that makes me melt!! i dont obsess over tv people, but i have a serious crush on this man!! im glued to the tv when hes on!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pathetic, i know!!


----------



## Janice (Jul 20, 2005)

I record Blow Out every week! He's totally hot but I like the show just because it's GREAT and has lots of drama. hehe


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jul 20, 2005)

I watch it he's hot and he does amazing hair but he can be so arrogent that he turns me off sometimes. I always thought he was a closet gay man but he's got Sessie so who knows. I am DYING to get dirt but it is out of stock on QVC and Sephora.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 20, 2005)

i love dirt. it smells soooooo good! its not a very strong hold, but its really nice! i want to get his shampoo and conditioner.  

i do love the show also for the drama. and the hair they do. 

i dont think hes got any gay tendencies at all.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 20, 2005)

i first thought Jonathan was gay. turns out . naw. this is very much what working in a salon is like., lots and lots of drama. everyone thinking they are better than everyone else. its rediculous!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jul 20, 2005)

I love the show and him! He's VERY hot

I bought the volumizing shampoo and conditioner and it's WONDERFUL!

I love that his products are vegan friendly and use Sugarbased surfactants instead of sulfates (which dry out your scalp and hair and is very damaging!)....but sugar derived ones are awesome!

I highly recommened his products.  I must get Dirt at some point, right now I have the Anti-Frizz serum and the Volumizing serum (since I blow my hair straight all the time!).

Keep in mind, his shampoo isn't super sudsy because he's using sugar based surfactants and NOT sulfates...so it suds a little...but not a lot but my hair is amazingly soft and shiny afterwards!


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 20, 2005)

Jonathan is a study of contrast.  The first season he seemed to come off as a real a-hole only interested in scamming on chicks and boosting his ego.  Some of that is still true in the second season, but he also is shown as a real softie who geniunely cares about his employees, his product and his girlfriend.  It's very weird.

And while, I think he is an attractive guy, he just seems so surfer dude laid back, but in a bad way. I watched him on QVC and what a bore.  He is one of those guys who is pretty to look at and fantasize but I would never want to carry on a real conversation with him. (Some other examples, Jason Behr from Roswell and Johnny Damon of the Boston Red Sox.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jul 21, 2005)

I am dying to try all of his products but I'd go broke doing so. I'm on the wait list for dirt on QVC. I want the volumizing shampoo and condotioner. 

I didn't realize he had an anti-frizz serum I'm going to have to give that a try as well!!


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 25, 2005)

I saw a preview of his next episode and it looks like Sessie is pg and it sounds like he surprises her with proposing to her.  Another hot man that does hair off the market, damn!!!!


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 28, 2005)

I just read that he is going to be a father ! Congrats to him.


----------



## MACreation (Mar 29, 2006)

add paul walker to the list devil girl...lol


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 29, 2006)

Only semi-on topic.  I'm in love with a Jonathan!  My boyfriend Jonathan is the greatest!

Ok, I'm done now


----------



## MACreation (Apr 2, 2006)

Aww my bf is jonathan too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yaaaayyyy for the sweet boys


----------

